# Lilly is throwing up. HELP



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I gave Lilly a new Pedegree Super Chew bone yesterday. It is new on the market here. With in 20 - 30 minutes she threw up twice. She just now threw up again although it isn't the same looking. Makes me sick to talk about. What should I do?

Where is the puking smily?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am not familiar with that bone.

Is it a large bone? Sissy will sometimes throw up if she eats a large treat bone? We normally 1/4 or 1/2 the bone.

Watch her for dehydration.

Marie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Is Lilly Ok today? It sounds like that bone didn't agree with her. If she is still under the weather today I would take her to the vet. But puppies do throw up.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What she threw up today is just liquid. Not like yesterday. Yes the bone was rather long about 6in. She is acting pretty much nornal although she smells like a dog today. Talking about this is making me sick.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How old is Lilly anyhow??
Poor girl.. has she eaten anything since that bone last night?
Is she pooping/peeing?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would keep a very close eye on her, if she uke: again I would call the vet and see what they say.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

She will be 9mths old on the 7th and yes she is pooing and peeing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes they just uke: . If I got nervous every time Shelby did, I would own my vet's office by now. The fat that you gave her something new is a concern, but maybe it just didn't agree with her. Some have more sensitive stomachs than others. 

Keep an eye on her, and if you are still concerned, call the vet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The vomiting may not be related to having the bone, but with all the recalls lately, I would suggest you take the bone away. Maybe her body is telling her something.

Make sure she is still drinking, especially if she is down to vomiting bile.

You may want to call your vet for peace of mind.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My dogs will vomit every so often bile when they are over hungry, or eat a little grass. But it is best to be careful if Lilly keeps it up.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope by now Lilly has stopped throwing up or she has been to the vet. Get rid of the bone. Keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How is Lily doing this evening? Has she stopped uke:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Lilly - if she is still vomiting, I think you should take her to the vet to see if something (maybe a part of the bone) is lodged in her throat. Sometimes it can be really far back, in the throat, and hard to see. 

Lincoln's brother was repeatedly vomiting when he had swallowed a string that got tied around the way back of his tongue (too far to see), and my son's teacher's lab swallowed a q-tip once which caused her to vomit for a few days. 

Please keep us posted on Lilly's progress~


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I hope Lily is better!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Any update on Lilly? I hope she is feeling better.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Hope Lily is feeling better.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Did it happen to say "not for dogs under 20 lbs" on the back of the package? I picked up a package of bone treats the other day, and while checking the back of the package for any indication of coming from China, I noticed that warning. Generally I wouldn't have thought twice about whether or not these treats were okay for my dogs. Maybe each bone contains too much of X ingrediant for a single serving for a dog less than 20 lbs. 

Maybe it was something like this?

Cooper rarely throws up, but my Lily does often.

Beverly


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

_*Thank you all for asking about Lilly. She is feeling much better tonight. She ate earlier and hasn't thrown up since this A.M. I am going to reread the back of the bone package I do remember it saying for small dogs. I am not going to give her the other one. The package had 2 bones in it. I think she just ate too much too fast. Thansk again for your suggestions.*_


----------

